# Flying Friesian



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

wow...hes good for just learning to jump!


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

Gingerrrrr said:


> wow...hes good for just learning to jump!


Totally! Kate only started riding him in April of this year. She adores him...she even said he's one of the most awesome horses she's jumped! He loves it, and took to it like it was second nature.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

GORGEOUS horse!!!!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

WOW! Look at those feathers and his hairy belly! 

Kate and TJ look great!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He's beautiful, & looks like a nice jumper too!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

He's got talent, it looks quite natural for him. You should really consider showing him.


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

Awee i love your horse. you rarley ever see a fresien jumping . god luck.


----------



## FancyAppy (Sep 17, 2008)

magnificant horse. congrats!


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!



My2Geldings said:


> He's got talent, it looks quite natural for him. You should really consider showing him.


Kate wants to take him to a jumping show. He was supposed go this summer, but we couldn't afford it. :sad: I have _no_ interest in showing. If I did, it would be dressage, western (when he's ready) or sidesaddle. I would love to learn to drive him, but he hasn't been put to a cart yet.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

He is such a pretty jumper! I know thoroughbreds that cant jump that well!


----------

